#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-07
<cjohnston> czajkowski: commented on your bug
<cjohnston> YoBoY: confirming that your bug about editing team details is fixed
<Ronnie> YoBoY: its posseble that you have to wait 20 minutes, after the new release. the script executes every 20 min
<cjohnston> lpupdate ran with no errors
<cjohnston> YoBoY: i can edit fr details
<paultag> cjohnston: why has no one looked at that bug?
<paultag> cjohnston: I know when someone on the council of the team that the app's only use is for says that something is important, it's important
<paultag> cjohnston: could you *please* get someone to look at that? It's fell through for a few releases now
<paultag> I've waited 4 months
<cjohnston> paultag: the problem is that except for Daniel, all of us are volunteers.. Its up to the developers what they want to develop. If a developer isn't interested in the bug, then they aren't.
<paultag> cjohnston: you relize saying that is giving me the middle finger, right?
<paultag> "No one cares about your issue" is what I read into that
<cjohnston> paultag: I actually did take offence to your email. I was watching TV with my wife when the email came in, and I got up to come to the office to reply.
<paultag> cjohnston: the loco-directory's only job is to aid in the loco communites. It's my role in this community to maintain that.
<paultag> cjohnston: a failure in the ld is harming the loco communties. I've been patiant
<cjohnston> I understand that. However, at the same time, when we have asked for input from the LC, I do remember getting the middle finger myself.
<cjohnston> I also remember where that went, and I don't want to go there again.
<paultag> cjohnston: yes, because you were asking us write blurbs that were on the wiki
<paultag> cjohnston: have fun, get back to whatever your doing.
<paultag> you're *
<cjohnston> Perhaps there hasn't been a way thought of to make it work well.. I have considered it a number of different times, however I haven't come up with a way to impliment. There are bugs filed from more than a year ago, that going based on age should be well ahead of the virtual event bug. However, we (or atleast I) don't go based on age. I also don't think that the lack of having a virtual venue has a huge amount of
<cjohnston> And in reference to how members of the teams get treated, a bug from our last release about not being able to edit team details was identified on 2/23, we were finally able to figure it out on Thursday (it was an error being thrown on the production server, but not locally, so we didn't know about the error causing the bug until ISS manually ran the script at our request and found the bug) and today the fix was 
<cjohnston> We have reciently made a huge addition in adding meetings to LD.
<mhall119> daker: is symfony in the repos?
<mhall119> Ronnie: IDEs and bzr are covered elsewhere on developer.u.c, I'm just focusing on the web-specific tools
<mhall119> paultag: can I talk to you in PM?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, sure
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> cjohnston: that's odd, I was able to edit my team details before the release ? ^^" I can see now the differences, and I can see also my modifications haven't been registered
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> mornings
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<trinikrono> czajkowski: i am up to 4 members now do you think i can be ready for global jam lol?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> all you need is you plus + 1 :)
<daker> good morning
<trinikrono> :D well i am going to make a event then
<daker> mhall119, no you have to the symfony repos or install it using pear
<cjohnston> YoBoY: your saying you can't edit team details now?
<mhall119> daker: I'm trying to limit it to what's available from Ubuntu's repos
<daker> ok
<YoBoY> cjohnston: no, I can edit now, I'm saying I can edit since 22h25 (UTC) yesterday
<mhall119> YoBoY: did anything change with your admin team's membership?
<YoBoY> no
<mhall119> it's possible that whatever data was causing lpupdate to fail was changed, allowing it to run successfully
<YoBoY> the only thing we changed is adding cjohnston to our team ^^"
<YoBoY> now he's part of the great french team, he have to work for us :D
<czajkowski> YoBoY: he does with the amount of bugs you log :p
<mhall119> YoBoY: heh, I doubt that's it
<mhall119> czajkowski: +1
<YoBoY> and you are lucky, I have a lot of bug/wishes I haven't registered ^^"
<czajkowski> good
 * czajkowski minds her LD devs
<czajkowski> one has to go through me if you increase their bug load 
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> hey wait, you increase our bug load too
<czajkowski> small ickle bugs 
<mhall119> yeah but they're Irish, which means that even though they're small, they've got a lot of fight in them
<mhall119> ;)
<YoBoY> You know our team don't really use the LD (one day...), but I try to register all our event's to encourage the other teams to do the same, to be forgiven for all my bugs :)
<mhall119> YoBoY: um, there's a bunch of ubuntu-fr events on LD
<mhall119> noone else is using them?
<YoBoY> missing 2 or 3 yet for march ^^"
<mhall119> YoBoY: what's the barrier?  Are we missing some functionality, or is it just resistance to change?
<YoBoY> not really, we already have our website for that :]
<YoBoY> but with time... and some calendar integration on our side (or your side ^^") we can perhaps use both :)
<YoBoY> our website can promote the events on the french planet when the date is comming
<czajkowski> YoBoY: an RSS feed of the events on the LD 
<czajkowski> that way there is a history of PASt eventxs there
<YoBoY> we can add articles also to talk about the conferences for the upcomming events
<czajkowski> should your hosting drop off and die 
<YoBoY> we have a calandar view
<YoBoY> http://ubuntu-party.org/category/evenements/month
<mhall119> YoBoY: you use wordpress right?
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> I think I looked into this for you, there's a plugin that'll let you populate the WP calendar from an ical feed, which you can get from LD
<czajkowski> there is 
<YoBoY> mhall119: yes, it's planned to add that one day, but missing time... ^^"
<mhall119> YoBoY: ain't that always the case :(
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> missing time to learn python/django to help you on LD, missing time to add functionalities on our websites, ... arg why I need to sleep at night ^^"
<mhall119> sleep is over-rated
<YoBoY> Oneiric Ocelot ? :)
<daker> codename for 11.10
<YoBoY> yes :D
<YoBoY> I like the "Nothing hugs quite like dholbach" :D
<mhall119> Oneiric?
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> someone needs to take away Mark's dictionary
<YoBoY> Onirique in french
<mhall119> oh good, http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/oneiric has an audio pronunciation
<jpds> mhall119: http://translate.google.co.uk/#en|en|Oneiric%20Ocelot - "Listen."
<mhall119> another cat though?  Now we have to endure another 6 months of "OMG! you're trying to be like OSX!"
<mhall119> jpds: thanks
<YoBoY> btw mhall119 do you want a bug for a calendar view ? :D 
<mhall119> YoBoY: in LD?
<YoBoY> yes :)
<mhall119> hmmm, yeah that'd be a good idea
<mhall119> are you wanting something to view directly, or embed in an iframe in your site?
<YoBoY> don't know
<YoBoY> but we can start with a direct view and think about an iframe or other system to embed in external sites
<YoBoY> later
<mhall119> YoBoY: is your site's calendar view code you made, or is that from a WP plugin?
<YoBoY> plugin
<mhall119> "Nothing hugs quite like dholbach, though, and he’s no hairy ape." lol
<YoBoY> the last thing I coded was patches to improve the time response on our french documentation :]
<YoBoY> the discussion we have now on my team "how many french 11.04 live cd are we making this time, 10000 or more" I love this team ^^
<mhall119> 10,000? wow!
<czajkowski> YoBoY: with all these people surely we can get more of them to dev on the LD 
<mhall119> heh
<YoBoY> czajkowski: if only... I'll try to talk about the LD on the global jam, it's a good project to start learning how to use Launchpad in the ubuntu universe :)
<czajkowski> nods
<YoBoY> but lot of our users are really normal users, who don't know how to program, or who don't speak english. Ubuntu here it's really for human being
<mhall119> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> Ronnie: are you happy with the current state of the maps stuff?
<mhall119> I'm thinking of packaging ubuntu-django-foundations and trying to get it into the Universe repository for Natty
<Ronnie> the javascript itself is nearly complete, but the django implementation needs a lot of improvement
<Ronnie> the map should be more a generic django plugin or something
<YoBoY> if you plan to put that in foundation can you switch back to something more "open" who can use openstreetmap and google maps, not just google maps ? ^^"
<mhall119> how much?  I'm going to have to get a feature freeze exception as it is, and the sooner i have packages the more likely we are to get it into Natty
<Ronnie> for now its a demo implemetation of using the javascript icw django
<mhall119> YoBoY: we've discussed OpenStreetMap before, and even the developers of it agree that it's not a good fit for what we are doing
<czajkowski> I am going to copy and paste that discussion for reference at some point
<czajkowski> it's been brought up on mailing lists
<czajkowski> bugs
<mhall119> czajkowski: +1
<czajkowski> and irc
<czajkowski> and oh a blog post as well 
<mhall119> I think it's in one of the bugs
<mhall119> oh, maybe it was a blog post
<czajkowski> aye 
<Ronnie> mhall119: what do we expect of a maps plugin for django
<mhall119> but yeah, it keeps coming up, and I don't want people to think we're blowing them off
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye but there is a good reason, even if you google it, it's a hit 
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> Ronnie: I think just a simple API for converting Models to the JSON the map's javascript needs
<mhall119> Ronnie: it doesn't have to be perfect before we ship
<mhall119> I'll setup a PPA, and we can always try and get updated into backports as well
<Ronnie> i even dont know if foudations itself is ready to be shipped even
<mhall119> I just want to have it available before we advertise it on developer.u.c
<mhall119> Ronnie: what do you think it missing?  I know documentation, anything else?
<Ronnie> mhall119: have you ever wrote an app working with django foundations?
<Ronnie> but if the UDF is shipped in universe, we could easily push updates
<mhall119> depends on what you mean by "working" ;)
<mhall119> I got a working test site with it
<mhall119> but haven't developed anything for use
<Ronnie> my 'stopping' points are mainly serving the mediafiles
<Ronnie> and extending the user model
<Ronnie> some sort of depency handling
<Ronnie> atm i have no sight of the Launchpad link, openid login ect, hows that handled?
<mhall119> hmmm, I'd have to look into it
<mhall119> okay, maybe u-d-f will have to wait until Oneiric (must get used to spelling that)
<Ronnie> i think standards for these behaviour must be ready before shipping it
<Ronnie> else we got a lot of different used of UDF
<mhall119> alright, I'm not sure if I'll have enough time in the near-future to do much with that, but I'll see what needs to be done
<Ronnie> if we can think of 3 different standard apps, and work them out, we learn how things work best
<mhall119> Ronnie: do you think maps can be one of them?
<Ronnie> yes maps is a good one
<mhall119> I know light-django-theme and twidenash are ready to package
<mhall119> I can probably get the launchpad and teams stuff ready
<Ronnie> mhall119: i have my doubts about twidenash
<mhall119> Ronnie: it's already in use, there's no harm packaging it
<Ronnie> there are no config options for this
<Ronnie> mhall119: did you see my merge request to LD for twidentica ?
<mhall119> right, there's a lot of work to do to make it better, but it's still safe to ship
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't think so, what's the link?
<Ronnie> its a replacement for twidenash, and has config options (jquery like), can show multiple different tags on one page
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/twidentica
<Ronnie> i noticed when making the "My Teams" page that it was not possible to regulate the amount of tweets to display, and there could be only one intance of twidenash on one page
<mhall119> Ronnie: is this a fork of twidenash?
<Ronnie> therefore i made my own jquery plugin
<Ronnie> no, its a total rewrite
<Ronnie> working like a jquery plugin
<mhall119> ok, so it depends on jqeury?
<Ronnie> yes
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> is it missing any functionality that twidenash provides?
<Ronnie> there is one little 'bug' that twidenash not has. When multiple sources are used, the tweets are not sorted on date
<mhall119> because I'm okay with using this as the new twidenash, instead of a separate project
<Ronnie> identi.ca is usually very slow, so if the twitter-tweets are loaded, but identi.ca has newer tweets, they are not shown
<mhall119> can you do what twidenash does to mix them together and sort by datetime?
<Ronnie> mhall119: its possible, but not written yet
<Ronnie> i think all the other features of twidenash are supported
<Ronnie> i even think about live updates of the feewd
<Ronnie> feeds*
<mhall119> Ronnie: you should have access to https://launchpad.net/twidenash now, would you mind creating a 2.0 series for this new code?
<Ronnie> oke, put it on twidenash
<mhall119> yeah, I like where you're going with this
<Ronnie> mhall119: how can i add a 2.0 series?
<Ronnie> oh, found it
<Ronnie> mhall119: it it OK, to call the script jquery-twidenash.js ?
<Ronnie> mhall119: i cant push to the branch http://paste.ubuntu.com/577030/
<Ronnie> i did and 'bzr init', 'bzr add', 'bzr commit -m "..."' and than the push in the paste
<daker> mhall119, did you tried to move the files to an other folder then retry ?
<daker> oh!
<daker> i mean Ronnie 
<Ronnie> how do you mean daker
<Ronnie> twidenash/0.2 is an empty branch, i need to push one file to it
<kim0> mhall119: hi there, any idea why http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/763/detail/ lists me as kim02 ?!
<kim0> dholbach said you'd know :)
<dholbach> of course, mhall119 knows everything
<daker> kim0, that's a bug on the djang-opendid-auth lib, there is a fix for it and wating to be merged
<daker> djang-openid-auth*
<nigelb> +o ;)
<daker> bug 639772
<Daviey> dholbach, do you have admin on LD?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 639772 in loco-directory (and 1 other project) "New user name after LP login (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 19)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639772
<kim0> daker: rock n roll :)
<YoBoY> Ronnie: have you try to push with the long name lp:~owner/... ?
<Ronnie> YoBoY: is it possible to put the code into a sersies ?
<YoBoY> it should be yes
<Ronnie> see the result: https://code.launchpad.net/twidenash
<YoBoY> Ronnie: perhaps you can now attach this branch to the serie :]
<Ronnie> ah
<daker> and change to onwer of the branch to "django-foundations-dev"
<Ronnie> done, thx YoBoY
<daker> now it's ok
<YoBoY> Ronnie: i tested it with staging, and after a first error like yours, and some time waiting, it worked directly. Perhaps you have to let launchpad be aware of the branch before trying to push in.
<Ronnie> YoBoY: maybe, ill try next time. thx
 * Ronnie is going to eat now
<YoBoY> bon appétit :)
<mhall119> daker: actually the fix for kim02 should be fixed already :(
<mhall119> I'll take a look
<daker> yay it's fixed for me
<daker> ah no :s
<mhall119> daker: it's not?
<mhall119> I don't see a kim02 in LD
<daker> yes it's not fixed for still show my old lp nickname
<daker> mhall119, look http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/763/detail/
<mhall119> daker: renames aren't fixed yet, that's what I have in django-openid-auth
<daker> ah ok
<mhall119> but it adding +1 to the end of your current username, that bug is fixed
<daker> ah it's fixed now for kim0
<mhall119> our 2 outstanding bugs are from user renames, and not getting an LP username from the SSO response
<mhall119> I have fixes for both in django-openid-auth, but I have to write unit tests for them before they'll be accepted
<YoBoY> it's just me or some mugshots of the users are missing in your link daker  ? 
<mhall119> YoBoY: it's not just you
<mhall119> that's another known bug
<mhall119> We don't get the direct URL to a mugshot from LP
<daker> yes it's a bug
<mhall119> instead we get a URL to launchpad librarian, whether librarian actually has a mugshot for that person or not
<mhall119> we've been in discussion with LP devs on how to fix that
<mhall119> either daker or Ronnie was working on that one
<YoBoY> these users don't have mugshots defined in launchpad
<YoBoY> strange this is not for every missing mugshots ^^
<mhall119> I don't recall the specifics, but in some cases we were getting URLs that didn't point to images
<mhall119> YoBoY: sometimes we get a URL that returns text, isntead of an image
<mhall119> sometimes we get a URL that returns a redirect to a url that has an image
<mhall119> like I said, it's kind of screwy, but we're working on nailing it down
<mhall119> YoBoY: for example, go to https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~m-gamal005/logo
<YoBoY> do you use a cache system or ask everytime to LP for the mugshot ?
<mhall119> that is supposed to redirect to an image
<mhall119> but instead just shows text
<mhall119> YoBoY: we keep it in the user profile, and only ask LP on updates
<mhall119> but what we keep is a URL that redirects to the actual image, the URL doesn't take you straight there
<YoBoY> ok, you keep the link I presume
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> we keep https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~{{username}}/logo if it doesn't return a 404
<mhall119> but https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~m-gamal005/logo returns text, while https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~mhall119/logo returns a redirect to the mugshot
<cjohnston> I like how YoBoY has is "missing time" to add the calendar to wordpress that will work from the feed from LD, but he has the time to file all the bugs. ;-) <-- czajkowski mhall119 
<YoBoY> cjohnston: it's just because I think adding the link between ld and our site is less important than all the other things I do for the community. The more bugs I register, the more you can see how LD is important for me ;)
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<Ronnie> mhall119: can you make some spare time in this week to review my merges, they contain significant changes, which i need for solving other bugs
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-08
<mhall119> Ronnie: to which project?
<Ronnie> LD
<Ronnie> mhall119: and we need to discuss the database migration (or lack of) of the production server (the 2 datetime fields that were changed to datefields) https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/721762 . How to fix those
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721762 in loco-directory "db migration issues (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed]
<mhall119> Ronnie: do we know how that disparity even came about in the first place?
<mhall119> I'm hesitant to make changes without first knowing how the problem started
<Ronnie> mhall119: i guess south was not included when the changes were made
<Ronnie> the change was made back in 0.1 (different branch)
<mhall119> Ronnie: so is the code right and the db wrong?
<Ronnie> yes, the code was right
<Ronnie> but there was a change in the models, but south was not installed as a django app
<Ronnie> therefore the database didn't change on the production server
<mhall119> ok
<Ronnie> i dont know how changes of the models were pushed to the server in that branch
<mhall119> in that case creating a migration script will throw off everybody else, we're gonna have to handle this in a more manual way
<Ronnie> mhall119: im not that good with databases, but what do you suggest? a separate sql file?
<mhall119> yeah, I'll need to setup a posgres database and import-live-data to test it out
<cjohnston> you can set it up on the server ;-)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you mean: loco.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> ya
<Ronnie> i think we cant, unless we have root access, or are there other ways?
<cjohnston> I dunno
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> tengo la duda sobre como hacer que el
<cjohnston> Hey guys.. Please RT http://twitter.com/#!/chris_johnston/status/44923902635413504
<locodir-user> servidor mysql
<Ronnie> locodir-user: plz ask your question in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es
<Ronnie> plz hacer su pregunta en # ubuntu o # ubuntu-es
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<trinikrono> goodmornings
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> do you think you can have a look at Bilal's HoF branch too?
<dholbach> I just replied
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll try and make time today
<mhall119> being my last week at work, it's been pretty busy
<mhall119> dholbach: cdbs (Bilal) was working with me to get ubuntu-django-foundations workable for HoF
<cjohnston> YoBoY: is hauts around?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: he was around late last night in council channel 
<cjohnston> :-/
<daker> dholbach, he should use ImageField instead of CharField for the picture
<YoBoY> cjohnston: it's urgent ? I can call him if it is
<cjohnston> no... just still trying to investigate your bug
<YoBoY> or you can send a mail 
<YoBoY> bug n° ?
<cjohnston> the one where you cant edit
<YoBoY> ok, but it's fixed now ^^"
<cjohnston> i thought you still couldnt edit the team
<cjohnston> ?!
<cjohnston> mhall119: seems like we are getting some more 02's based on conversations i read yesterday
<YoBoY> no, I wrote I was able to edit the team short time before the release
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> how about after the release
<cjohnston> you still can?
<YoBoY> yes
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> i guess i misread
<cjohnston> yay
<mhall119> cjohnston: I checked with kim0, and his is correct now
<mhall119> bbl
<cjohnston> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, nice
<dholbach> daker, don't tell me - tell him :)
<daker> dholbach, no no i think it's ok with it
<cjohnston> dpm: do you know if my email about loco directory got to the translators list yesterday or today?
<dpm> cjohnston, I approved it today when I saw it this morning
<cjohnston> Great.. thanks
<dpm> it's here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-March/004491.html
<dpm> cjohnston, well, thank you for caring about translations :)
<cjohnston> It's different for me, but I'm trying to get the hang of it ;-)
<czajkowski> dpm: it helps us get more teams using it if it's translated :)
<czajkowski> it benefits us! 
<dpm> that's the spirit :)
<czajkowski> yup
<YoBoY> +1
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-09
<YoBoY> good morning
<Tm_T> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, Happy Birthday! :)
<effie_jayx> hello all
<dholbach> hey effie_jayx
<mhall119> hey effie_jayx 
<czajkowski> ALOHA! 
<mhall119> effie_jayx: was that you who posted about tano on the django ML?
<nigelb> yay, the birthday boy is here :P
 * nigelb hides
<mhall119> why?
<nigelb> oh ok
<nigelb> does this mean we can give you birthday bumps over IRC
<mhall119> I'm not sure what "birthday bumps" are
<mhall119> brb, taking the kids to school
<cjohnston> mornin
<locodir-user> hey guys, anyone
<mhall119> i'm beginning to wonder if the embeded chat applet for locodir-user does more harm than good
<mhall119> since none of them stick around long enough to actually talk to someone
<YoBoY> perhaps a note about that on the topic, or on the web page
<cjohnston> -1 for topic +1 for webpage
<mhall119> cjohnston, Daviey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/SummitJam
<mhall119> I can't remember what else we've discussed
<Daviey> mhall119, That last one might change... have to see what davidm produces. :)
<mhall119> Daviey: true, but it's on the list for now
<mhall119> dantalizing is going to join us remotely, he may be able to help with a custom mobile app if we don't go with conventionist
<dantalizing> i'm going to *try* to join
<mhall119> there is no try
<Daviey> groovy!
<dantalizing> some of us work for a living
<Daviey> dantalizing, be there, or be square.
<dantalizing> ;)
<Daviey> the rest of us just pretend, right? :)
<mhall119> ironically, this has been one of my most productive weeks at Moffitt
<mhall119> 2 production deployments and setup a new server
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> pong 
<cjohnston> standby.. may not need you
<czajkowski> dont flipping ping me then! 
<czajkowski> :p
<cjohnston> blame hauts
<czajkowski> I poked him for you 
<cjohnston> I'm talkin to him now... 
<dantalizing> mmmm.. 4k
<cjohnston> BOOM BOOM
<cjohnston> its comin home
 * mhall119 didn't hear it
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you get to hear it?
<mhall119> too far west I guess
<cjohnston> guess that answers
<mhall119> cjohnston: in Lakeland I usually can
<cjohnston> it was quiet today
<cjohnston> thats cool
<cjohnston> I love it
<cjohnston> I will miss it
<mhall119> scares the crap out of me every time
<cjohnston> yup
<mhall119> yeah, it'll be missed
<cjohnston> it was very quiet like I said, so didnt scare me this time
<cjohnston> She's home safely.. That's it.. She has served well
<cjohnston> mhall119: we plan on doing whatever it takes to get the kids over to see the final launch... (not going to the cape, but going prolly to our condo in ormond) if yall are interested
<cjohnston> think its important for them to witness it even if they may not remember
<cjohnston> mhall119: Paige every once in a while will tell me that if the shuttle goes off at night that i *have to* wake her up so she can watch... she doesn't understand that there wont be anymore night landings
<YoBoY> dantalizing: we already break this number when sabdfl came :)
<dantalizing> wait, when is the final launch?
<cjohnston> late summer or sept iirc
<dantalizing> oh, ok, i have time
<dantalizing> Smita has never seen a launch, and wanted to go
<dantalizing> we should do an ubuntu shuttle(worth) launch party
<cjohnston> dantalizing: yall could meet us too.. We wont go near the cape though... wayyyyy too much traffic
<cjohnston> lol.. that'd be cool
<cjohnston> unique opportunity to be the only team to (easially) do that live
<dantalizing> cjohnston: you can see from ormond?
<cjohnston> yes (weather depending)
<cjohnston> I can see if from my back yard in orlando if there arent too many clouds
<dantalizing> nice ... sounds like a plan
<cjohnston> duanedesign: just hang out here.. this is where we talk... 
<duanedesign> :)
<cjohnston> duanedesign: mhall119 is in charge, so just ping him about every 45 seconds and you will be good
<duanedesign> cjohnston: when is the final launch?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: this mission was the last for Discovery, wasn't it?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> i dont think its set in stone... summer/sept
<cjohnston> iirc
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> seems weird. There have been shuttle launches for as long as i can remember
<cjohnston> longer than ive been alive
<cjohnston> looks like atlantis is june 28
<duanedesign> i tihink i was in grade school when the Challenger accident happened
<cjohnston> I was 2... my sister was born 3 days before
<cjohnston> duanedesign dantalizing mhall119 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_shuttle_missions#Planned_missions
<duanedesign> i rememberall the horribly inappropriatte school yard jokes kids used to tell about the shuttle disaster
<cjohnston> :-/
<duanedesign> yeah, not cool
<duanedesign> thanks for the info cjohnston. Better get back to my tutorials
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: just got approved by management to get access to LD stats.. now just gotta wait for it to be done
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<dantalizing> june 28 ... hmm
<dantalizing> gonna be  hawt
<cjohnston> dantalizing: that's why its the beach
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> WATER
<czajkowski> c/
<openiduser313> hi
<openiduser313> I am thinking of going to the ubuntu jam in london next month
<openiduser313> what is the usual agenda for the day?
<mhall119> cjohnston: every 45 seconds?
<czajkowski> openiduser313: what one in London ?
<openiduser313> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/687/detail/
<openiduser313> 2nd of april in Weybridge
<czajkowski> openiduser313: ahh ok
<czajkowski> surrey 
<openiduser313> yep
<czajkowski> openiduser313: AlanBell will be there as will I 
<czajkowski> I'm going t install Natty 
<czajkowski> and see how I get on 
<czajkowski> we'll report some bugs 
<czajkowski> and help anyone who turns up 
<openiduser313> sounds good :)
<openiduser313> is the venue nice?
<openiduser313> can we order food?
<mhall119> cjohnston: schedule a team event for the shuttle launch, I'd like to go
<czajkowski> openiduser313: venue is fine 
<czajkowski> pub down the road 
<openiduser313> ok thanks
<effie_jayx> mhall119: srry for the delay
<effie_jayx> mhall119: yes it was me
<mhall119> effie_jayx: cool
<mhall119> we've talked about adding tweeting/denting support into loco-directory
<mhall119> might have to figure out how to integrate tano
<effie_jayx> mhall119: it's pretty simple
<effie_jayx> the app that holds the models is called larky
<effie_jayx> and there ae no views nor anything
<effie_jayx> for now
<effie_jayx> it is al in a command executed by cron
<effie_jayx> something like python mananage.py cron_exec
<mhall119> which is all we'd need, we already have cron running some management commands
<effie_jayx> should be simple enought to integrate then
<mhall119> I'll have to look into it more when I have time
<effie_jayx> I am trying to clean things up a bit
<mhall119> your email said you were going to have it in bzr?
<effie_jayx> yes
<mhall119> on Launchpad?
<effie_jayx> yeah
<mhall119> awesome
<effie_jayx> just have bzr import my git branch
<effie_jayx> I am ot planign on having trees or anything so keep compatibility cool
<effie_jayx> I'll do that tonight so you can play around with it
<effie_jayx> I left clear instructions on how to make it work
<effie_jayx> i have to be clear on one issue
<effie_jayx> we have to find a way to save the passwords better for identi.ca
<effie_jayx> since it uses simple authentication
<effie_jayx> and django can only mask the password
<effie_jayx> like I said
<effie_jayx> lots of clean up
<effie_jayx> that and facebook posting support
<effie_jayx> which is next on my list
<effie_jayx> it's my weekend thing
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ might be interested in looking at this too
<mhall119> can you post a link to the project?
<effie_jayx> let me do the bzr branch ow
<effie_jayx> darn typo, this keyboard is killing me :P
<effie_jayx> mhall119: it's a great idea. I hadn't thought of LD integraton
<effie_jayx> it would be cool to do it so that future versions of tuno can be rolled in seemlessly
<effie_jayx> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~effie-jayx/+junk/tuno
<effie_jayx> I'll set up a proper project later
<effie_jayx> wait till it mirrors
<mhall119> effie_jayx: I'll also look into integrating it with ubuntu-django-foundations
<effie_jayx> I am unfamiliar with it
 * effie_jayx googles it
<effie_jayx> got it
<effie_jayx> interesting, It really is just a simple app, I need to create some simple methods for doing stuff and you ae good to go
<effie_jayx> I can see LD and other apps just posting triggered by actions
<effie_jayx> so just giving you a method to call with the message is a good start
<effie_jayx> scheduled status updates are good for promoting events and meetings
<nhandler> Do you think it would make sense to change ~locoteams-approved, ~locoteams, and ~ubuntu-us (I know the last one isn't LC managed) to be Delegated Teams? This is a new subscription policy that they added that requires admin approval for new direct memberships, but allows subteams to remain open. This would allow LoCos to be Open teams, but require the LC to manually approve additions of new teams to ...
<nhandler> ... ~locoteams-approved and ~locoteams
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-10
<Ddorda> nhandler: i'm just waiting for that to happen :P
<locodir-user> hey i have a question am using vista and trying to get this os installed  using ubuntu 10. . It wil lnot let me allocate drive space
<locodir-user> how do i fix the space and how much space does it need 
<locodir-user> it shows /dev/sda1  type fat16   and dev/sda2 type ntfs
<locodir-user> and the last device is a ntfs and has the most space
<locodir-user> anyone ?
<YoBoY> Good morning
<YoBoY> I had an idea for the LD last night. Can we provide a rss fead where each week a "post" promote the upcomming events in the world for the next week ?
<YoBoY> Missing a part of the idea, this fead is for the planet.u.c :) 
<YoBoY> (writing on my phone, sorry it's feed.)
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> YoBoY: hmmm, that can probably be done
<YoBoY> morning mhall119 
<YoBoY> mhall119: do you want a bug for that ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: please, otherwise I'll forget about it
<YoBoY> bug 732558
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732558 in loco-directory "provide a RSS feed for the next week upcomming events (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732558
<effie_jayx> good morning
<AlanBell> toodles
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-11
<openiduser315> hi dis is ankit i m new can any 1 explain me how can i be the loco team member
<mhall119> good lord, not even 3 minutes?
<nigelb> hehe
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> o/
<serfus> howdy
<Pendulum> hi mhall119 
<nigelb> I think I moved one level of geekiness when I had to zoom out of terminal because irssi wouldn't display all the windows :p
<mhall119> your terminal has zoom?
<nigelb> mhall119: gnome terminal has zon
<nigelb> er zoom
<mhall119> well how 'bout that
<mhall119> learn someting new every day
<nigelb> mhall119: i learned it by mistake today :p
<nigelb> mhall119: instead of ctrl + 0, I hit -
<nigelb> and I was like, "oh, perfect!"
<Pendulum> mhall119: congrats :)
<cjohnston> dont tell him that!!!
<cjohnston> heh
 * czajkowski would like to curl up and sleep now please 
<mhall119> thanks Pendulum 
<dholbach> effie_jayx, your birthday? :)
<effie_jayx> dholbach:  yepo
<effie_jayx> released version 3.1
<czajkowski> .c
<effie_jayx> or 31 spins around the sun
 * dholbach hugs effie_jayx
<dholbach> effie_jayx, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<dholbach> effie_jayx, the mixtape was the least I could do
<bitr> i have a problem with my internet connection
<effie_jayx> thanks shall listen to it now while at wrk
<effie_jayx> dholbach: tanks again
<effie_jayx> dholbach: about cordnation with packages
<effie_jayx> package training
<dholbach> ah yes
<bitr> i've got an atheros AR242x
<effie_jayx> I amgoing to read the docs and prepare topics to discuss
<dholbach> effie_jayx, sweet
<effie_jayx> bitr: you can chc the #ubuntu channel :)
<dholbach> effie_jayx, send a mail with what you found to the team mailing list
<dholbach> that'll hopefully start discussion again
<effie_jayx> dholbach: cool
<effie_jayx> dholbach: you vid sessons are cool
 * dholbach hugs effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> more relazed than the youtube vids
<effie_jayx> dholbach: keep at it
<dholbach> I hope I'm not too dull :)
<bitr> is this the wrong channel for me?
<effie_jayx> the main idea is ok. the thing is not to expect to much interaction at first :)
<effie_jayx> but as people get a hang of it it flows fine
<effie_jayx> the idea of bring a problematic ackage and we can discuss is good
<dholbach> bitr, the people in #ubuntu are just in there to help
<dholbach> effie_jayx, thanks for the encouragement
<bitr> please post me here the link to go there
<bitr> thank you
<effie_jayx> bitr: sure
<effie_jayx> bitr:  just type "/j #ubuntu"   without the "
<effie_jayx> ;)
<effie_jayx> welcome to irc too :P
<bitr> thank you
<effie_jayx> jono: mr bacon, hope you are doing fine this morning ,i am currently spamming your inbox, lease don't hate me.
<effie_jayx> jono: It is about a video for FLISOL :)
<jono> hey
<effie_jayx> One minute to say hi
<jono> effie_jayx, I promise I will get it done real soon - I am shooting for todasy
<jono> today
<jono> effie_jayx, apologies for the delay
<effie_jayx> no problemo
<effie_jayx> bitr: did you get in?
<effie_jayx> dholbach: I did send you video requet for flisol to din't I?
<effie_jayx> I know I don't have to spam you. :D
<dholbach> effie_jayx, you did
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<salvadhor> hi, is anybody remember how to use 'magic key' - i've one to change CNAME for our loco page, but can't remember where to find script which allows to use it...
<nhandler> I don't think I ever got a response the other day. Would a member of the LoCo Council be willing to change ~locoteams-approved and ~locoteams to be Delegated teams so that loco teams can be set to 'open' again?
<czajkowski> nhandler: I dont think it was a question that could just be a yes or a no on irc tbh 
<czajkowski> nhandler: also wiht that its a lp issue not us changing things around to make things open 
<nhandler> czajkowski: LP added the 'delegated team' setting in response to the big ML discussion, which appears to be exactly what we were wanting
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-12
<YoBoY> bonjour
<effie_jayx> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> I got to sleep in today, but I'm still exhausted
<czajkowski> fecker 
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> I'm rather envious of people who sleep 
<Pendulum> mhall119: well you guys had a few really rough days in there
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> not how I'd recommend spending the last week on a job either
<Pendulum> no, I would think not
<serfus> does Hall of Fame track teams as it tracks loco teams?
<mhall119> serfus: you can grab the code and check, I don't know off the top of my head
<serfus> mhall119, not sure i can read code... but i'll try
<serfus> :P
<daker_> mhall119, do you know why i am getting "OpenID failed Unknown user" ?
<daker_> mhall119, fixed i forgot to add the backends
<daker_> mhall119,i think the sreg extension has a bug
<daker_> i can't retreive my email/fullname and they are public
<daker_> i can only get my lp nick
<daker_> mhall119, i used https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id as end point and it doesn't send back email/fullname
<daker_> so i think it's a bug and django-openid-auth
<daker_> s/and/on
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-13
<mhall119> daker: could be, I'm not sure it's been tested with anything but Ubuntu SSO
<mhall119> Ronnie: are you around?
<salvadhor> hi, does anybody know how to change CNAME in our ubuntu-CC.org domain, with the use of magic key?
<paultag> salvadhor: shucks, I can't recall. I do have it in my email archives. One moment, please
<paultag> salvadhor: shoot, can't find it. try emailing rt@ubuntu.com
<salvadhor> ok, thanks ;)
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> mhall119: pong
<YoBoY> new bug 734232 
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734232 in loco-directory "false URLs in event description. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734232
<YoBoY> I'm sorry this one seems complicated ^^"
<Ronnie> YoBoY: i think we call a standard django function for that, so it will be even more complicated
<YoBoY> yes, I look in the diff when daker added this feature and it's just a "urlize" option https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.656191/+merge/37907
<mhall119> commented on that bug
<nigelb> o/
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure there are 3rd party alternatives to the urlize filter that might be more capable
<mhall119> morning nigelb 
<nigelb> hello mhall119 :)
<Ronnie> mhall119: ping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ping
<YoBoY> mhall119: can't we use a textile markup solution for the description fields ?
<YoBoY> hi mhall119 :)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: some new styling code for forms (both for ubuntu-website and loco-directory - need to test both at the same time)
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-website/django-forms/+merge/53173
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/form-base-styling/+merge/53174
<Ronnie> mhall119: the new twidenash script is pushed to twidenash, how would you suggest to branch it in LD (https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/twidentica/+merge/51626)
<YoBoY> how do you search for the right venue in the long list of the US venues ?
<mhall119> Ronnie: textile?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'm going to incorporate the bzr_apps stuff into LD, so we can use it to manage both twidenash and light-django-theme
<YoBoY> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Textile_%28markup_language%29
<mhall119> YoBoY: that would be an option, I have also considered supporting creole wiki markup
<Ronnie> mhall119: great, than this merge could wait for that, or we could temporary merge it, and later on remove the static twidenash file. what do you suggest?
<Ronnie> mhall119: textile what?
<mhall119> Ronnie: sorry, that was YoBoY who brought up textime
<mhall119> textile
<YoBoY> mhall119: why not, I wa thinking on textile because it's in http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/markup/ and I already know this one from Redmine :p
<mhall119> YoBoY: unfortunately that was introduced in django 1.2, but our production server has django 1.1
<YoBoY> ha yes sorry ^^
<mhall119> we'd have to look into back-porting it
<mhall119> but that would make most sense, since we'd be able to take advantage of it in the future
<Ronnie> mhall119: installing it trough easy_install on the server?
<mhall119> Ronnie: installing what?
<Ronnie> django
<Ronnie> 1.2.5
<mhall119> we want to stick with the stock lucid packages
<Ronnie> is there a good reason for it?
<YoBoY> the server are not only for LD perhaps ^^"
<YoBoY> is
<mhall119> 1) It's easier for us and IS to maintain if we use the repositories
<mhall119> 2) What YoBoY said 
<mhall119> 3) It lets us show that the LTS server is capable of hosting webapps
<mhall119> if we get to where we *need* django 1.2, we should try and get it into the backports repo (if it's not there already) rather than using virtualenv or easy_install
<YoBoY> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.1/ref/contrib/ << it's here also (the textile) this mean it's available on 1.1 also ?
<mhall119> oh, I'll take a look at it then
<YoBoY> :) 
<YoBoY> not an urgent feature, just to keep in mind for the future ^^"
<mhall119> seems to work
<Ronnie> for which parts do you want to use textile (some sort of wiki function?)
<mhall119> most text fields probably
<mhall119> event details, meeting detail, agenda description
<mhall119> we'll add python-textile as a new dependency
<mhall119> but I think that's okay
<YoBoY> descriptions / détails / future report pages ... don't know ^^
<YoBoY> it's a part of the bug 715581 if you want
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 715581 in loco-directory "Agenda item description field is too small (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715581
<mhall119> YoBoY: they're different issues and different fixes, so make a new bug please
<YoBoY> mhall119: ok 
<YoBoY> mhall119: bug 734401
<ubot4`> YoBoY: Bug 734401 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/734401 is private
<YoBoY> too fast ^^" the bug is not entirely registered yet :p
<daker_> mhall119, bug #734498
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734498 in loco-directory "textfields should accept markup formating (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734498
<daker_> no is the bot kidding ツ
<YoBoY> how to report a bug on the bot ? :D
<czajkowski> to irc folks YoBoY 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: do you just like to report bugs 
<YoBoY> no I like also to organize events
<YoBoY> and I report bugs only on the application I use
<daker_> re-test bug #734498
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734498 in django-openid-auth "The SReg extension isn't working correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734498
<daker_> god dog ubot4` 
<daker_> s/god/good
<cjohnston> howdy
<daker_> hello cjohnston 
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/734520
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734520 in loco-directory "profile images not displaying correctly if no image on LP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> czajkowski: iirc thats a bigger problem that will take work on our part and lp part
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> well the bug is ust reported 
<czajkowski> it's not a biggie 
<czajkowski> but just to have it logged 
<czajkowski> and seeing as more people are singing in using open user it looks fine 
<czajkowski> just people with no LP images are making it look messy 
<cjohnston> i dont think we should be getting anymore openid users.. mhall119 am i wrong?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: why not? isnt that for folks who dont want to sgn up t LP ?
<cjohnston> you shoudlnt' be able to sign up for LD without an LP account
<czajkowski> which is a bit annoying for folks tbh
<czajkowski> :s
<cjohnston> we dont have the backend in place to support it
<cjohnston> we pull all of our info from LP
<czajkowski> but you can log intp LP with open id right ?
<cjohnston> Not sure
<cjohnston> I think you only can with ubuntu sso
<cjohnston> but you still have to create an LP account
<czajkowski> I guess it's somethign to think about, means if we get teams to create events on the LD but invite non Ubuntu folks, they cant sign up to attend 
<czajkowski> which means we;re back at using eventbrite or other apps for larger events 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: not trying to ne negative here
<czajkowski> just soudning things out 
<cjohnston> but at the same time, you cant be a team member without an lp account.. or alteast an "online" team member
<czajkowski> *sounding 
<cjohnston> this has been debated prolly 2 dozen times
<czajkowski> hmmm 
<czajkowski> food for thought 
<czajkowski> mm 
<czajkowski> nn
<cjohnston> and alot more negative
<Ronnie> czajkowski, cjohnston: this scheme i made once, when i needed to know the link between openid/LP/LD http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7037/schemaopenidld.png
<mhall119> cjohnston: the openiduser## bug still exisys
<mhall119> technically you can log into LD with only an SSO account, not an LP account, but we should block that
<mhall119> the main issue we have right now is that username isn't an SSO field, it's strictly an LP field
<mhall119> there is some mechanism to sync the two, but it doesn't always work, and when it doesn't work, we get openiduser##
<mhall119> also if someone has just SSO but no LP profile, we get openiduser##
<YoBoY> there is no way to detect this "non existing username" and replace it by the openid ident ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: possible yes, but as of right now the LP API is based solely on username
<mhall119> we've spoken to them about this, and they plan on making the API accept the openid ident too
<mhall119> hmmmm, maybe I'll be allowed to work on my outstanding django-openid-auth branches tomorrow
<markjones> czajkowski, I didn't realise you had connections with @BrynS on Twitter :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-06
<locodir-user> i guys, i have a cuestion
<locodir-user> i have a viewsonic and a princeton monitor, and my princeton monitor sometimes goes black  and says that is out of frecuenzy
<locodir-user> can anyone help me with that?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
<paultag> czajkowski: pong
<paultag> czajkowski: good $time_of_day, friend
<czajkowski> paultag: *HUGS* MISS YOU!!!!!!!!
<paultag> awwwwww!
<paultag> czajkowski: *hug* miss you too
<paultag> czajkowski: what's new?
<czajkowski> paultag: we reall have to have a G+ hangout and catch up sometime 
<czajkowski> namely when I've a bottle of jd in me! 
<czajkowski> paultag: GOT A NEW GALAXY NEXUS 
<paultag> totally!
<czajkowski> oops caps 
<paultag> czajkowski: NICE!
<czajkowski> VERY :D 
<mhall119> exceptional!
<czajkowski> mhall119: brilliant! 
<paultag> perspicacious@
<paultag> s/@/!/g
<mhall119> I don't have the right accent for "brilliant"
<mhall119> +1 paultag 
<czajkowski> mhall119: had ribs at the weekend, spoilt by yours no where near as nice 
<mhall119> czajkowski: I didn't even know they *had*  BBQ over there
<czajkowski> course! 
<czajkowski> we even have kettles that plug into the wall and are electric too :p
<mhall119> is it like biscuits, where it's called the same thing, but really something totally different?
<czajkowski> no ribs do exist you loon 
<mhall119> I meant BBQ
<mhall119> :P
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> not like yours though the falling off the bone and soo tasty 
<czajkowski> tasty but never falls off the bone
<czajkowski> mhall119: I need to invade again 
<mhall119> yes you do
 * mhall119 will give aid and comfort in the event of an invasion
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> and blake hugs :D 
<czajkowski> huats: did you enjoy the game at the weekend :) 
<JanC> ha, wait until Belgium climbs a bit higher on the world rankings of the IRB  ;)
<czajkowski> it's always good to have more teams taking part 
<JanC> well, Belgium's last match went very well (58-3 or something like that against The Netherlands)
<paultag> come back when y'all can play baseball
<JanC> in the ENC
<JanC> hehe
<paultag> ;)
<JanC> there *are* baseball teams in Belgium, but I'm pretty sure there are no professional players...
<JanC> and most professional rugby players on the Belgian team play in the French competition
<czajkowski> cool 
<JanC> but at least we are good in cyclocross (and cycling in general), cycling in general, "korfbal" (translates to basket ball, but it isn't that), triatlon, snowboarding and some other sports  ;)
<czajkowski> paultag: in my uni folks play softball a lot 
<czajkowski> and compete all over ireland 
<czajkowski> really taken off 
<paultag> that's grand
<paultag> baseball is fun
<paultag> go sox!
<czajkowski> go shoes :) 
<paultag> czajkowski: how can you *not* like the red sox? You spent time in new hampshire, you're *IRISH* for god's sake, and they're clearly the best team on the planet.
<czajkowski> no liek or dislike just dont know one from the other :) 
<Pendulum> paultag: +1
<czajkowski> Pendulum: heerrro
<paultag> see? Pendulum knows what's up
<JanC> oh, and Belgium has a world champion boxing since a couple of weeks (women's lightweights title)
<czajkowski> paultag: Pendulum is rather smart 
<paultag> I totally agree
<Pendulum> JanC: I can't think of any Belgian baseball players, either
<JanC> hehe
<Pendulum> There are some Dutch ones
<JanC> we have some well-known female basketball players though
<JanC> best known is probably Ann Wauters https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ann_Wauters
<JanC> as she played in the WNBA
<JanC> apparently plays there again after her pregnancy (for Seattle Storm)
<paultag> wow
<paultag> I had no idea the WNBA was still around, I don't hear much from them these days
<JanC> apparently korfbal is translated to "korfball" in English  ;)
<paultag> hahahaha, whaa?
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korfball
<JanC> it's one of the only sports played with mixed male/female teams
<JanC> and most years The NEtherlands is world champion, with Belgium winning silver
<JanC> unless Belgium is world champion and The NEtherlands win silver  ;)
<paultag> interesting
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-07
<akgraner> paultag, ping
<paultag> akgraner: what's up 
<akgraner> how's the clone coming?
<akgraner> had time to work on it yet?
<paultag> akgraner: what clone? :) 
<akgraner> the clone of you dude that the world is waiting anxiously for :-P
<paultag> :P
<greg-g> akgraner: I have the paultag clone on my xmas, birthday, father's day, and even my son's birthday wish list!
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> greg-g :-)
<akgraner> greg-g yeah everyone wants to be paultag when they grow up
<paultag> awwwww!
<mhall119> akgraner: I wish I was like paultag when I was younger 
<akgraner> mhall119, I just wish I was younger :-)
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> growing up sucks
<paultag> yar
<akgraner> mhall119, I didn't say I was all "growed-up"  I just said I wish I was younger :-P
 * mhall119 would never accuse you of being "growed-up"
<akgraner> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> morning
 * czajkowski ticles taggy
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<paultag> czajkowski: How's it going?
<czajkowski> ntb 
<paultag> awesome :)
<paultag> I just re-discovered some of my old code, and found it super useful
<paultag> I'm fairly stoked. I guess I never really used it
<paultag> getting ready for pycon soon, so that's up next
<cprofitt> yo paultag 
<cprofitt> long time no see dude... how ya doing?
<paultag> well thanks
<paultag> how are you?
<cprofitt> I  am pretty good paultag 
<cprofitt> just used bzr to take a look at locolint
<cprofitt> trying to do a bit more programming stuff
<cprofitt> so it should be a good learning lesson to look at it
<paultag> rad :)
<paultag> should be very straight forward
<cprofitt> mind if I ping you wish questions if I have them?
<cprofitt> paultag: quick question... looking at lp.py you are importing gettext, and launchpadlib.launcpad -- were are those being imported from?
<JanC> gettext is part of Python's standard library, launchpadlib is in the python-launchpadlib package
<JanC> cprofitt: ^^^
<cprofitt> cool.
<cprofitt> thought it was something like that
<cprofitt> thanks JanC 
<paultag> That app could use some l10n / i18n 
<paultag> iirc all the strings are wrapped, but it's not translated or using the pot files or something
<paultag> it's been a hella long time since I've touched that code
<paultag> someone whined about it being english only and never contributed back
<paultag> which is just ultra-lame
<paultag> also, all release names are pink floyd songs
<paultag> I hope that stays true
<paultag> the mail system should also perhaps be changed to use jinja2 or similar
<paultag> rather then strings inline, which suck
<paultag> and hopefully translated
<cprofitt> jinja2... have not heard of that...
<cprofitt> what is i18n vs. l10n?
<paultag> cprofitt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalization_and_localization
<paultag> cprofitt: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/intro-i18n/
<paultag> same thing really
<cprofitt> I learned about l10n earlier today
<paultag> there's a bug on it iirc
<paultag> for locolint
<cprofitt> I will try to take a look at that too
<paultag> righto
<cprofitt> ah... L10n is localizatoin, m17n is multilingualization and i18n is internationalization
<JanC> where i18n is mostly referring to stuff that is not purely a matter of translations
<paultag> right
<paultag> the app is mostly all set, but it needs a decent amount of work to make it all right
<paultag> perhaps a job for one of the non-english speaking LC members
<paultag> since this is something they'll need to do their jobs ;)
 * cprofitt nods
<locodir-user> bonjour
<locodir-user> y"a quelqu"un ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-09
<mhall119> paultag: btw, I'm jealous
<nigelb> mhall119: about pycon? Aren't your team mates there too?
<nigelb> 33well, ex-teammates
<paultag> mhall119: :D
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> paultag: morning 
<paultag> czajkowski: howdy! Off a phone modem, so I'm a bit laggy
<paultag> I'm at PyCon
<paultag> I might log out to get some breakfast, it's like 6:00 AM here I think
<nigelb> paultag: goddamn jealous
<czajkowski> huats: ping
<paultag> nigelb: haha
<nigelb> paultag: Have fun :)
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-10
<bkerensa> paultag: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/logos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-11
<paultag> bkerensa: radical
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-04
<leicozzid> hi 2 all
<leicozzid> (\/)___(O.O)___(\/)
<leicozzid> hey people
<leicozzid> where are you ??
<leicozzid> are any girls amoung us ?
<dholbach> good morning
<shod> Hello!
<shod> I need your help about how create locoteam. 
<czajkowski> shod: hi there 
<czajkowski> where are you based?
<shod> czajkowski : I base at Benin
<czajkowski> shod: there is one already http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bj-ctn
<shod> czajkowski : witch isn't dynamic; no event...
<czajkowski> shod: why not contact the admins and see if yu can set up an event 
<shod> czajkowski : I've subscribed for this team but nothing. Is that why I want to create one for my association
<shod> czajkowski : I did it. Nothing like response!
<czajkowski> shod: ok so there are a couple of things we can do here
<czajkowski> we the loco council can contact them and see if things are ok and do they need help
<czajkowski> and if no contact we can add you as the admin 
<czajkowski> and then you'd be able to create events 
<shod> czajkowski : It's ok for me
<czajkowski> shod: does that sound like a plan 
<czajkowski> if so pleaselet me know your email address so I can contact you via mail 
<czajkowski> thanks 
<shod> sounton@gmail.com
<shod> czajkowski : Is it ok ?
<czajkowski> sure 
<czajkowski> will drop an email later on 
<czajkowski> currently in the middle of work 
<shod> czajkowski : You're very Kind. Thanks
<shod> czajkowski : see you
<czajkowski> np
<ComeauDF> Is there anyone out there??
<ComeauDF> I am having a severe problem running NetBeans.  I can do a 1 Character Read from a file, convert the Char to a Numeric and come up with a Negative number.
<ComeauDF> From my knowledge of computers today, somthing is intervening with my read from a file.  Sounds  & looks like a bug.
<ComeauDF> If anyone wants to respond, my E-Mail is David70Comeau@gmeil.com, Have to run now. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-05
<Guest50698> oi boa noite 
<Guest50698> algem do brasil ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-06
<cerberos> привет
<cerberos> ребят, у меня проблемки с моей убунту возникли.... помогите
<cerberos> кто-нибудь меня слышит? ребятааа
<elky> english?
<elky> or latin script?
<cerberos> help me, i have trouble in ubuntu
<czajkowski> cerberos: whats up
<czajkowski> this channel isnt a support channel, but maybe we can best direct you to where you can get support if needed
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> ello YoBoY 
<cerberos> ok, when i start, load screen where i can select user, input pswd and start working
<cerberos> *loading screen
<czajkowski> cerberos: ok so either #ubuntu or perhaps askubuntu is better for you. 
<cerberos> then i unput my password 
<czajkowski> as I said this channel isn't support. 
<cerberos> ok
<YoBoY> i'm watching you on youtube Laura :D (the yesterday session on loco teams :p)
<czajkowski> bah 
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> catching the missing parts (lot of distractions at that time for me)
<czajkowski> I'd just a very long days work and was starving 
<czajkowski> ate dinner at 10pm last night 
<czajkowski> hoping to plan better today 
<czajkowski> but ya know work :)
<YoBoY> yes, long days, work + uds…
<ubuntu-mm-monywa> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-07
<fren> where we can buy ubuntu phone in the philippines
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> dholbach, sorry for the community page meeting yesterday, I fortget I had another locoteam irl meeting at the same time ^^
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> if you still have comments, feel free to add them to the pad :)
<YoBoY> I'm planning to see the hangout now :)
<dholbach> cool :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-09
<Pratik> Hey Guys ! 
<Pratik> I need suugestion from you Guys . . 
<Pratik> Anyone here ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-03
<elacheche> GM :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
 * genii makes more coffee
<BobJonkman> genii: Coffee at three in the morning isn't going to do me any favours
<amireldor> Hi. Q: Should I direct my users to irc.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<JHOSMAN> Hi, I'm administrator of Ubuntu Colombia and want to know how we can delete this post from the mailing list as the person who sent it down your personal data and want the content to be removed.
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg01292.html
<genii> Hi... I'm curious why the Copenhagen event for Ubuntu Global Jam is listed under "Events in countries without continents" ... "Events without countries" ... Because I'm pretty sure Copenhagen is in the country of Denmark, which in turn is part of the continent of Europe ....  this is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2656/
<pleia2> probably a good question for #ubuntu-dk
<pleia2> I think it means the venue doesn't have a country listed
<genii> pleia2: Just thought it was odd :)
<pleia2> it happens
<HakanS> How do you appoint moderators in your loco forums?
<pleia2> HakanS: on ubuntuforums.org?
<pleia2> HakanS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164052
<genii> pleia2: I went to their channel and left a message about it ..in English since I don't speak Danish ( quite yet ...) but hopefully someone will see it.
<HakanS> We have our own forum on our own server.
<pleia2> HakanS: hm, ask the person who runs the forum software for your team?
<HakanS> We have a discussion in our loco about this. Some want the Loco Team Leader to have the authority to appoint and remove moderators. I wanted to se how other locos do.
<pleia2> oh, I see
<pleia2> people in our team volunteer to moderate, if we know them and think they're a generally helpful person we'll add them
<HakanS> pleia2: Do you have many complaints about the moderation?
<pleia2> HakanS: nope, none
<pleia2> we're a pretty friendly crowd though
<genii> HakanS: In my loco ( Ubuntu Canada ) we pretty much have our Team Leader and a couple others who are allowed to delegate things like website editing access, forum moderation, and so on.
<HakanS> genii: How do you appoint the Team Leader? In our LoCo the TL is elected every year.
<genii> HakanS: When the group began, the Team Leader was the person who began the group. Since then, we vote. No specific term though, so Team Leader remains unless they leave for some reason or else everyone becomes dissatisfied and then demands a vote
<pleia2> we vote for leadership too
<HakanS> In our LoCo we have said that the Team Leader role is more of coordinator who give support when eg the website group needs some help.
<HakanS>  Now some people (3-4) want the Team Leader to be the person who is responsible for that the different teams (website editing, forum moderators, marketing team) in our loco do what they have planned. 
<HakanS> They mean that the Team Leader therefore must have bigger authority to appoint and remove the members in these teams.
<HakanS> What do you think about that?
<pleia2> HakanS: so the loco-council can be called in to arbitrate disagreements/problems within teams when these kinds of things come up and the team members can't respolve it themselves
<jose> o/
<pleia2> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> :)
<HakanS> pleia2: Thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-06
<dANIELCSA> gostaria de saber como ativar o wifi, pois estava tudo funcionando no windows, ai fiz a instalação do ubuntu e não consigo ativa a rede wifi?
<17SAAO08W> Q: for dholbach: Is there a list of session for Ubuntu Developer Week? The page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/JoiningIn is for last year's sessions.
<17SAAO08W> Sorry, that's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions which has last year's sessions...
<dholbach> good morning
<17SAAO08W> Good morning, dholbach!
<17SAAO08W> dholbach: Is there a list of sessions for Ubuntu Developer Week? The page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions is for last year's sessions.
<dholbach> 17SAAO08W, we currently have Ubuntu App Developer Week: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/ 
<orkeven> anybody home?
<orkeven> I am from Nigeria
<orkeven> Unfortunately, though we are the most populous in Africa, we do not have loco ubuntu group
<orkeven> I would like to start one
<orkeven> I want to be able to help and, mostly, to receive help
<orkeven> HEllo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-09
<Guest43865>  how can i install ubuntu   if i want a clean disk inc the hibben partitions
<Guest43865> i have a lot of returnng problems whit my systen security and network 
<Guest43865> and does ubunto needs to operate over a windows ?
<Guest43865> ist inportant that theres nothing that stays on my discs couse the problem are returnig every time  and system and security settings  change or disapear
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> I just need that e-mail
<LjL> would someone kindly tell this ladder-climbing MooDoo person in #ubuntu-irc that as much as i appreciate being jocularly highlighted in channels where i'm muted, such courtesy will likely compelled me to return many times the favor? thanks
<rww> (That was part of ongoing issues in the IRC Team. I'd recommend ignoring it.)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-02
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-03
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<nhaines> mhall119: pong
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach!
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<Kilos> morning nhaines  
<nhaines> morning Kilos.
<Kilos> guys isnt there something that can be done to improve our wiki?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> takes ages to open
<pleia2> Kilos: as I understand it, the trouble is that the version of moinmoin being used wasn't really meant to scale to what it is so Canonical has had to do a lot of work to make it work at all in its current form
<pleia2> so at least it works and doesn't time out all the time... but it is pretty slow
<Kilos> aha ty for that
<pleia2> some proposals have been to switch to mediawiki and things, but that's a massive job and afaik they don't have the budget
<Kilos> hmm...
<sulejmani-as> tung
<sulejmani-as> ka ndonj këtu
<belkinsa> Ew, mediawiki.
<belkinsa> ;)
<pleia2> hehe, there's that too
<mhall119> we can always just re-write it all in Django :)
 * mhall119 runs away
<wxl> i like that idea, actually :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<leon_> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-05
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  dpm  nhaines   and all others
<dpm> morning Kilos
<dpm> hi all
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<MooDoo> morning 
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<MooDoo> yeah good thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<sugetha> Hi. I am new to Ubuntu dev and I am working on the project harvest. I was wondering what version of django I need to use? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-07
<Tm_T> good morning
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> ohi dholbach all good there?
<Kilos> hi svig
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> yep, doing well - how about you?
<Kilos> also good ty
<svij> Kilos: hey, sorry I was unavailable yesterday
<Kilos> np svij 
 * svij blaims real life.
<Kilos> you can follow whats going on on your list
<Kilos> LC one
<Kilos> ys real life has a way of getting in the way
<svij> yeah I'm reading the mails, but and already said to the other loco council friends that I'm busy this month because of exams
<Kilos> thats not serious you do your best with the exams
<svij> thanks
<Kilos> and good luck with them
<svij> luck doesn't help…
<Kilos> the good luck is to help you make sure you have studied enough
<svij> right^^
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bbl
 * Kilos wonders how the coffee is doing
<Kilos> genii ohi there
 * genii makes sure Kilos gets a large mug the moment the coffeemaker is finished
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-08
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines 
<nhaines> Tonight I had Jägerschnitzel with Rotkohl and Spätzle.  It turned out great.  (Plus we saved the other half of the pork roast to freeze uncooked for a different meal in the future.)
<Kilos> hi dholbach nhaines 
<nhaines> hi Kilos!
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> nice :)
<daker> wxl: tsimonq2 FYI http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15329356/
<daker> IS anwser
<Kilos> night all
<tsimonq2> daker: ack
<tsimonq2> daker: thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-09
<pleia2> daker: yeah, so I nudged IS about the rss feeds not updating since May, and that nudged them into checking things otherwise :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so IS responded, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock
<tsimonq2> whoops
<pleia2> hee
<tsimonq2> (helping someone in a PM :D)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: right, just saw daker's comment above
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> okay
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> also
<tsimonq2> I tried to fix the blog issue mentioned, but I have no way to locally run the blog thing locally, the instructions are outdated and I'm clueless :)
<tsimonq2> weird outdated Python modules
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> personally, I would support moving to Trusty
<tsimonq2> for the server
<pleia2> yeah, so the instructions are for 12.04, and according to IS that's what they upgraded the server to back in June (and might have broken RSS in the process)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: look at what the READMEs say:
<tsimonq2> # These version numbers have been copied from the packages on our Ubuntu Lucid
<tsimonq2> # deployment machine.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> so idk
<tsimonq2> maybe d a k e r needs to update the instructions
<tsimonq2> that, or someone with a few hours to kill and the experience
<pleia2> when you say blog thing, do you mean http://princessleia.com/journal/2012/09/local-loco-team-portal-install/ ?
<tsimonq2> well I can run it
<pleia2> that specifically was written for 12.04, and worked when I wrote it at the time
<pleia2> it is kind of a made easy version of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/INSTALL
<pleia2> but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's bitrot over the years
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> it was just working :/
<tsimonq2>  /o\ very old django version
<pleia2> yeah :\
 * tsimonq2 redownloads
<pleia2> it's been a long time
<tsimonq2> yeah I just had it working before
<tsimonq2> no blog thing on the homepage though :.
<pleia2> likely need to recruit some more folks with django experience to get things going again
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> d a k e r?
<pleia2> oh, I know what you mean by blog thing now, you're right, I don't think I ever got that working either
<pleia2> we shouldn't continue to overload him with this
<tsimonq2> I agree
<pleia2> need new folks
<pleia2> he can help, but I'd hate to launch this again with him as the only dev
<tsimonq2> we have Mr. Bacon and Mr. olbach in the authors file :D
<tsimonq2> yeah I agree
<tsimonq2> *Holback
<tsimonq2> **Holbach
<tsimonq2> there!
<tsimonq2> :D
<pleia2> no no, *new* people :)
<pleia2> he is very old (haha)
<tsimonq2> *sigh* pass me the manual
<tsimonq2> :D
<pleia2> blog, go to social media, find people of the internet
<tsimonq2> YAY here we go! :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://imgur.com/WF0nYuL so it works, but I have no idea what goes next...
<tsimonq2> :/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yay
<pleia2> I don't know either, I know nothing about django :)
<tsimonq2> \o/ well, weekend project! :D
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> I'll have to see if I already have a wekend project
<tsimonq2> *weekend
<tsimonq2>  /o\ oh I do...I'll see what I can learn :D
 * tsimonq2 found http://seoblogtip.blogspot.com/2009/04/sams-teach-yourself-django-in-24-hours.html
<pleia2> from 2008 :\
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> well
<pleia2> might be better to use https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.9/
 * tsimonq2 walks away slowly and finds another one
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> sure :D
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> the Tutorials look nice
<tsimonq2> yeah totally
<tsimonq2> I have to see what homework I have to do, and if it's too much, I'll be off to work on that
<tsimonq2> OK /o\ I'm off for the night, o/
<pleia2> enjoy
<tsimonq2> heh I'll try :)
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> whew hard work these many channels
<Kilos> happy birthday mhall119 
<Kilos> may there be many more even better years ahead
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and throws some confetti around
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> hi there genii hows things
<genii> Kilos: Doing a bit of testing for Kubuntu 16.04, work is slow today. Luckily there is plenty of coffee
<Kilos> yay do a good job, i use kde 14.04 and that will be my next install
<Kilos> cant wait to see the diffs
<Kilos> night all.have a good day
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-10
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> Kilos: thanks :)
<Kilos> sorry you missed it yesterday. hope you had a good one
<Kilos> morning belkinsa 
 * genii slides Kilos a large mug of strong coffee
<Kilos> yay ty genii my friend
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-11
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<genii> robert burns
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-12
<daker> pleia2: thanks!
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-13
<Kilos> o/
<Ekushey> When is the next LoCo council meeting? Will go for re-approval of our team. :)
<Kilos> thats good to hear Ekushey 
<Kilos> Ekushey might be the 12th of april
<Kilos> ill confirm the date when i see one of the coucil members
<Ekushey> OK Kilos
<Kilos> Ekushey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-08
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Hello locos! Any one here have an experience with using a PXE server + LiVEISO to boot to RAM during Install Parties?
<eubtariqul> hello sir
<wxl> eubtariqul: there's women here, too :)
<eubtariqul> how are yo?
<wxl> well, you?
<eubtariqul> sorry, how are you?
<eubtariqul> fine
<wxl> good. what's up?
<eubtariqul> Miss, I want a cd from you.
<wxl> well, i'm not a woman. :)
<eubtariqul> sorry.
<wxl> you can order directly from canonical though i believe they only have usb at this point
<wxl> potentially your local community can provide one
<wxl> where are you?
<eubtariqul> Bangldesh
<eubtariqul> Bangladesh
<wxl> here's what's available from canonical https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<wxl> here's the Ubuntu Bangladesh team http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd/
<wxl> they are on IRC at #ubuntu-bd
<eubtariqul> Now what will i do?
<wxl> Facebook is here https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/
<wxl> you can order from canonical, or try to contact Ubuntu Bangladesh
<wxl> are you not capable of downloading and creating your own media?
<eubtariqul> its it free?
<wxl> from canonical, it's not free
<wxl> ubuntu bangladesh MAY provide something for free. you have to ask them
<wxl> downloading and creating your own media is free as long as you have a dvd or usb
<eubtariqul> How much?
<wxl> £5.99 if the website is correct
<eubtariqul> But i have listened that it is free and if i order then i wiil get it free.
<wxl> there was a service called shipit. it has since closed
<wxl> apparently the UK team can give you a free CD http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> no that's right, as long as you try to go through Ubuntu Bangladesh first
<wxl> apparently you can get a free cd here http://free.linuxplate.in/
<wxl> ah i take that back. seems to be india only.
<eubtariqul> after go to this site http://free.linuxplate.in/, then what will i do?
<wxl> sorry, that won't work. india only. if you have an india address to ship to, feel free to fill it out
<eubtariqul> no have, pls help me.
<wxl> you have three choices:
<wxl> four, rather
<wxl>  1. download and install on your own media
<wxl>  2. buy from Canonical
<wxl>  3. attempt to contact Ubuntu Bangladesh and see if they may help
<wxl>  4. if that fails, contact Ubuntu UK
<wxl> but i'll make this very clear: there is no free media available from any officially supported Ubuntu resource
<wxl> Ubuntu Bangladesh and Ubuntu UK are community supported teams
<eubtariqul> Many many thanks to help me. pls share your name.
<genii> eubtariqul: Local teams get LTS releases shipped to them for free. You can get a 14.04 or 16.04 from them.
<wxl> eubtariqul: you can find all about it here: https://about.me/wxl
<genii> Interim releases are not shipped.
<wxl> genii: correction, they will get them shipped for free if they request them AND they are verified
<genii> wxl: Yes, the team must be official LoCo
<eubtariqul> pls share your fb profile, because i will send a friend request.
<wxl> genii: s/official/verified/ e.g. Ubuntu Bangladesh is official but not verified
<wxl> genii: ubuntu-ca? you mean Ubuntu Vancouver or whatever? XD
<genii> wxl: I'm in Toronto, but the HQ is Kitchener/Waterloo
<genii> wxl: Vancouver ubuntu guys are antisocial to us. There is also ubuntu-qc , the Quebec faction
<wxl> genii: wow fancy. i haven't been to ca in a while but i have family all over
<wxl> genii: of COURSE there is XD
<eubtariqul> sorry, what is XD?
<wxl> genii: what's the big event or events in ca? might be something to look forward to at some point, since i can pull in some family
<wxl> eubtariqul: it's like laughter.
<eubtariqul> where do you live?
<wxl> eugene, oregon
<wxl> here's more info on XD http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/xd
<eubtariqul> its a pleasure to talk with you.
<wxl> and you as well eubtariqul :)
<eubtariqul> stay well sir
<wxl> you as well
<eubtariqul> i want always to communicate with you.
<wxl> hah well i'll be around don't worry :)
<eubtariqul> have any fb id or twitter id?
<wxl> i rarely use facebook
<wxl> but i'm wxl (surprise) on twitter
<eubtariqul> how have idea about Redhat enterprise Linux.
<wxl> what's that?
<genii> wxl: I do release parties here in Toronto for every release, come on up sometime! It's always the day-of release, 8pm onwards, and listed on the Global Events of the loco page
<genii> wxl: Always free coffee, and homemade cupcakes that I bake myself
<wxl> genii: that sounds fun. any conferences tho?
<genii> wxl: Not lately :(
<eubtariqul> I am studying in CSE at European university of Bangladesh. 
<wxl> very nice
<eubtariqul> i want to be a system administrator. Windows + linux server, what do you think, is it good or bad?
<wxl> i loathe windows but if you like that kind of thing, sure :)
<eubtariqul> THANK YOU
<eubtariqul> GOOD BYE
<wxl> genii: yeah, well, he asked :)
<wxl> genii: i have to say i am shocked that a metropolis like toronto doesn't have any tech conferences going on
<genii> Well, they do but not like Linuxworld or so on. 
<genii> The last one I saw here was something like 2004
<wxl> well i mean linuxfest northwest for example is pretty small but i think it worthwhile to go to
 * tsimonq2 chuckles at wxl 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-11
<bloodknight> hello
<Mann> hi
<elacheche> Hi Mann 
<Mann> im new to linux
<Mann> i wanted to try it
<elacheche> Mann: This is not the right place to ask about linux?
<Mann> i know
<Mann> mine is ubuntu
<Mann> i got a probleb about restart and shutdown
<Mann> pc doesnt 
<elacheche> You need to go ask in #ubuntu instead of here.. Here we talk about Ubuntu Local Communities.. Maybe I can help you fnd a nead Local Community (LoCo) that can help you?
<Mann> thnx
<elacheche> Where are you from, I can help you find a near loco?
<Mann> egypt
<elacheche> :) Hello from Tunisia
<Mann> hello
<elacheche> Mann: Wanna join me to #ubuntiste-eg ?
<elacheche> oops
<elacheche> not that
<elacheche> it's #ubuntu-eg
